
How to Build SaaS as Quick as Possible - EmilBruckner
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-push-out-saas-as-quick-as-possible-12011b049173
======
EmilBruckner
I always spend soo much time choosing a tech stack when starting a new
project, that I wondered whether there could be a completely different
approach to building (web) apps. How can one use pre-existing code in order to
save as much time as possible?

Always glad to hear your comments and how you go about this task of deciding
how to build apps.

